

Diagramming the PokerTracker 3 Database - dangoldin
http://www.codingthewheel.com/archives/diagramming-the-poker-tracker-3-database

======
wlievens
"30 tables. 1000+ columns."

That sounds like a denormalized schema to me...

~~~
ssharp
Thats not necessarily a bad thing.

I'm guessing a lot of the schema is for caching purposes. A lot of player
statistics need to be accessed instantly, so if a table can store some common
aggregate data that eliminates the need for on-the-fly intensive queries,
they're worthwhile.

